# My woodworking shop is now set up.



## Patrice

I've been busy with school and with getting this space good to go. It's a whole different mind set than photography.







another view


----------



## tasman

Wow. Great looking shop. I am jealous. Wishing I had the room at my place for that.


----------



## Senor Hound

Congrats.  I hope you enjoy your shop as much as I think you will.

You woodworkers are something else, BTW.  I was watching the New Yankee Workshop once, and he was talking about how they needed to make this really difficult notch in this piece of wood, and then he says, "And to do this we'll just go over to our (complicated notch whatever) machine here."  This whole machine did nothing but put notches in boards!  I swear nowadays there's a machine for everything!  But its worth spending the money on the fancy equipment to see the end result be as beautiful and well-made as handcrafted hardwood furniture is.

BTW, whatever you do, don't cut off your shutter finger!  Use a Kevlar finger guard or something!


----------



## mrodgers

Very nice shop.  I'm slightly interested in woodworking as well.  I say slightly because I don't have the funds to get it all started.

I just pulled the motor off of my tablesaw 2 days ago.  That's the most I've ever done for woodworking.  The motor quit on me shortly after aquiring it, thus no woodworking.

A coworker told me about the tablesaw and told me the price was right as she wanted rid of it.  She told me to come pick it up.  It's a Powr-Kraft from 1956 I've learned just the other day.  I cracked the non-working motor apart this past weekend and the wires had all fallen apart inside.


----------



## ferny

That place will be great for chopping up dead bodies in to tiny bite-size pieces.


----------



## JimmyO

It will look better covered in wood chips and saw dust

Haha, congrats. Theres nothing like having a place to get away from it all and build something :thumbup:


----------



## matt-l

the clean areas won't last long i presume.


----------



## [JR]

Hey nice, I peeked inside looking for you the other day this week... the door was open and I was walking by 

JC will be jealous. Have a great three weeks in France


----------



## Peanuts

Oh congrats, my grandfather did woodworking off to the side and you could tell his woodworking shop was his refuge from all the busyness of life.  My uncle is a carpenter and is missing a finger and half so just watch out for that one though


----------



## Patrice

Thanks JR for the good wishes on the trip to France, we leave tomorrow. I'll be at a wood design center for a week and then two weeks at a 'craftsman' shop. Should be a fun learning experience.

As for the wood chips and sawdust, every machine is connected to a two horsepower dust collector and there is a 1 micron air filtration system hanging from the ceiling. The dust from the glues in plywood is a health hazard while the dust from some of the exotic woods will destroy lung tissue in pretty short order. Sweeping up the planer chips is a quiet way to wind down.


----------



## Senor Hound

Patrice said:


> Thanks JR for the good wishes on the trip to France, we leave tomorrow. I'll be at a wood design center for a week and then two weeks at a 'craftsman' shop. Should be a fun learning experience.
> 
> As for the wood chips and sawdust, every machine is connected to a two horsepower dust collector and there is a 1 micron air filtration system hanging from the ceiling. The dust from the glues in plywood is a health hazard while the dust from some of the exotic woods will destroy lung tissue in pretty short order. Sweeping up the planer chips is a quiet way to wind down.



First order of business should be something made out of Zebrawood...


----------



## Patrice

Senor Hound said:


> First order of business should be something made out of Zebrawood...



A little curio cabinet or jewelry box made with zebrawood and some purple heart accents along with a palmwood inlay on the top would be very nice.


----------



## Senor Hound

Patrice said:


> A little curio cabinet or jewelry box made with zebrawood and some purple heart accents along with a palmwood inlay on the top would be very nice.



All I know is Zebrawood is very cool looking...  You could also make a lounging raft with a parasol holder, and make it out of driftwood so you could lounge around the pool in it!  You'd beat those inflatables all to heck!!!  Then again, New Brunswick isn't exactly a swimming pool hot spot, other than for about 3 weeks in July   Maybe you should stick to the curio.


----------



## Jedo_03

Nice shop, Patrice....

Mine is of the same order - more cluttered - and more messy...
10in tablesaw with slider table...
Long-bed 10in jointer...
20in thicknesser/planer...
Festool morticer... and 2 Fixed-bed morticers...
Router table...
Custom Dovetail router table setup...
LOng-Bed Lathe...
Nailers, Bench drills, Biscuit Joiners, etc, etc, etc, etc...
Lotsa Tools... Lotsa fun...
Latest project is a custom Vanity for married daughter's bathroom...
Tas Blackwood with Limewood trim...
All unseasoned timber when I got it... Fresh-cut Logs...
Slabbed it - natural drying in shade - machined...
Custom design... to fit a tricky space...
Not that keen on Boxes and Turned Bowls - how many Boxes and Bowls can you make..? I sold a dozen or so at a Craft Fair - got a good price for them too... But not that interested in smallgoods and more inclined to get my jollies from larger projects...
Jedo


----------



## Jedo_03

By the Way, Patrice...
What kind of timbers are you able to access up there in Canada..??
What's your favourite..?
Why..?
Jedo


----------



## Chris of Arabia

OK, I'm just short of two things here, space and talent. With those in place I'd be right there with you...


----------



## Patrice

Hey Jedo,

20 inch planer, 10 inch jointer, fixed bed mortiser, .... I think your shop is an order or two above mine

I have access to the really big machines at school though. I'll be there for the second year of the diploma program next year and after that hope to secure a part time teaching/mentoring position with them.

I don't mind little projects (my daughter wants some barbie furniture) but like you I really enjoy making furniture. My wife wants a house full of craftsman styled stuff - Living room, family room, dinning room and four bedrooms. I currently have a 1000 bf 9/4 old growth douglas fir that needs to be changed into sawdust and some patio furniture. I find turning very relaxing, but it sure can fill up a shop with chips in a hurry. I only need just so many salad bowls though. I'll be busy for a while getting through the honey do list. I really don't get turned on by kitchen/bathroom cabs but that is a ready source of income, especially custom upgrades in older homes.

Very common woods around from this region are maple, although nicely figured bird's eye and curly is expensive, birch, poplar, pine and cedar. Easily available are other traditional species like oak, walnut, butternut, ...etc  A local supplier can get anything from anywhere. He is a rare resource for a little place like here. So far my favorite is maple because it's abundant and inexpensive and I like the challenge of working with it. Of course birch is always a pleasure, kinda like a chameleon of woods.

Are you a hobby ww or is it your bread and butter? I'm strictly an amateur ww myself. 

Cheers


----------

